

9 reasons to stop pirating - speakbin
http://flstudio.image-line.com/documents/stoppirating.html

======
veyron
Is there any data regarding what percentage of pirates would be willing to pay
for the product? IE is it an issue of "pirating" versus "paying" or "pirating"
versus "nothing"

